
Visual Studio Code March Update - hccampos
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-docs/blob/vnext/release-notes/latest.md
======
ake1
still missing vim keybinds it looks like, would've been interesting to try it
out as it looks to be shaping up nicely.

